# Servlet Submit ergebniss in seite einbauen



## mihailo (19. Apr 2008)

Hallo

ich bin noch anfänger im JSP Servlet Bereich. Hab mir jetzt eine einfache jsp  seite erstellt.
Diese enthält ein submit button, wird diese gedrückt erhalte ich von meinem serlvet per doGet den neune
inhalt per PrintWriter. 
Jedoch erscheint diser dann in einer neuen seite. 
1.) Muss das so sein ? 
2.) Kann ich die rückgabe nicht in meine jsp seite einbinden ? sowie bei php zum beispiel.

war cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ? ein tipp wies gehen könnte reicht !! 

thx  
 :lol:


----------



## AndiArt (23. Apr 2008)

Müsstest du in deinem Formular (vom Submit-Button) nicht einfach nur deine Ursprungsseite als Action angeben und in ihr dann irgendwie durch Parameter unterscheiden von wo du kommst?


----------



## HLX (23. Apr 2008)

Werte, die du an deine JSP-Seite übermitteln möchtest setzt du im Servlet als Attribute an Request oder Session


```
request.setAttribute("Wer1",obj);
// oder
request.getSession().setAttribute("Wert1", obj);
```

Dann geht´s per RequestDispatcher an die JSP:

```
RequestDispatcher rd = getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher("Pfad zur JSP");
rd.forward(request,response);
```


----------

